# Clicker training... what makes the "click" sound?



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

Is this a sound that I do with my mouth or is it something else making the sound?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

A clicker is a little device where you press a button and it makes the clicking sound, heres a picture example, http://betterwords.typepad.com/.a/6a010535b46b88970b0120a74012d5970b-pi.

I dont know if making a click sound with your mouth would work or not as I dont know much about clicker training.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's OK to make a click sound with your mouth, but a mechanical clicker is considered to be superior because it makes the exact same sound every time. But I like the mouth click better because it leaves your hands free - you don't have to hold on to a clicker in addition to all the other stuff you're trying to do.


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

Clicking a pen would work instead if you do not want to buy a clicker.


----------



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

Where does one buy a clicker? I'm not sure if I've seen these anywhere... lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Most pet shops have them, especially the big chain stores like Petsmart. They're usually hard to spot on your own so ask the clerk where the dog clickers or training clickers are.


----------



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Most pet shops have them, especially the big chain stores like Petsmart. They're usually hard to spot on your own so ask the clerk where the dog clickers or training clickers are.


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

On ebay too for a great price http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pet-Clicker...t_Supplies&hash=item3f0d243a44#ht_3753wt_1139


----------

